# my kennels, ideas for you



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

i told someone i would post a few pics of my kennels . one has plywood floor and the other has 2X6 floor . i say if you can go with the deck board floor . if you do the plywood thing it will bow after time unless you put hella floor joyces . also if you build one be sure and angle the floor about 1/2 inch so when you wash it will run off . i used 8 foot polls and put the floor a lil under 4 foot up , this way later on i can make a 8 x 20 foot run pen under it so the dogs can get on the ground .both of them are 8 x 8 foot . hope you like , tell me what you think .

this one has the plywood floor .

















and here is the one with 2x6 floor . not a real good pic but any way


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

interesting setup.. any reason why its elevated? is it because of wild animals?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know many ppl who have kennels set ups like that and they have really good success with them. Great pictures!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

twp reasons . one if stray dogs come up its hard for them to fight through the fince . the other is if we have a nother hurracane they are up out of the water . the way im gonna do the runs under the bottem , ill be able to lock them in the top part at night or if im not here .


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice looking setup, gives me some good ideas for what i'm fixing to do.. :clap:

for the run underneath I was thinking it could work with a trap door that doubled as a ramp in the floor...how were you goin to work that part?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

clockwerkninja said:


> Nice looking setup, gives me some good ideas for what i'm fixing to do.. :clap:
> 
> for the run underneath I was thinking it could work with a trap door that doubled as a ramp in the floor...how were you goin to work that part?


yeah had the same idea as you . my next one also will have the dog house up at the roof , the top will double as the dog house top and the pen top . i'lll be able to wash under it and the dog will be able to walk or lay under it also . the front of the dog house will also be able to come off for sumer use . so it'll be like a big shelf .


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cool ideas.. I can't wait to get started now..I got a good friend coming over as soon as time permits to lay out my final plan. All of this will surely be incorporated ..thanks again for posting this up.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Tex 

Great idea and set up .. but it looks like a giant bunny cage .. :woof:

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, this is really nice. I like the way it is raised up. it looks cleaner too


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Man I really like your setup!! Do you mind if I ask about how much goes into materials? I really wanna have one made like this!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

well i dont have much in mine , i think the wire ( cow panels ) are like 20$ a piece at our local feed store . the metal on top are cove sheets from the hard ware store ( you may get diff colors but who cares you cant see the top lol) , I got the for like 8 bucks a piece . some of the wood i used was from a old shed that i tore down for a guy . the post are around 12 bucks a piece give or take . nails and screws are around 15 $ ( i used some 60 pinnie nials to hold the outside floor boards to the post . ) they are big . if you get lucky and have some balls yoou can fine where they are building a house and dig through there scrap / trash pile and get a few good boards . you just have to get out there and look around to see what you can find . 

all in all my dad that builds houses and peirs on the lake said a person could buy all the stuff new for 400$ give or take 50 $ or so . and build it theirself . 

hope this helps


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey thanks!! Can't wait to get my buddy started on it!!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

as for as the run pen goes , I my self will be useing t-post, cow panel and a plain 6' cyclone gate . this way i can pull up the t-post and move the hole thing if needed . the post to the raised part is just setting on the ground . we have moved them a few times already , it take some man power but can be done with three people fairly easy .


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Those are super cool Nick! You definitely have put a new spin on things for my imagination!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have seen several like that, they are really nice. That is how we are building our "in heat" kennel!!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Those are super cool Nick! You definitely have put a new spin on things for my imagination!


I think it was you i told i would post them up . they work realy well for us here . you was talking about havein a water prob . glad yall like them , i was thinking i mite get talked down to about them, being up like that . but it keeps our dogs safe .


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you have a "problem" child who doesn't like to jump? lol. I do, but i'm not scared to pick their butts up! Yes, it was me, and I am really going to take this into consideration with my plans.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice looking pen, what is the purpose of it built above ground for?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

For when you have low lyeing land that is easily flooded. You make sure the puppers stay high and dry when you can't bring them in.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Brilliantly geen ee yuS


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

very nice..............now i have a new idea for when i redo my pens this spring


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

bump..............


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its like a Pitbull sized rabbit hutch lol.. Looks great


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

Why do dogs have to live like that? In a cage outside?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a cool set up do you guys get lost of flooding goin on there?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NewPitThena said:


> Why do dogs have to live like that? In a cage outside?


This breed does not do well with other dogs so when you have multiples they must be separated and properly containing your dogs is much better than risking it getting loose.

My 6 dogs stay in an even smaller "cage" inside. With frequent time outside to run the yard.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dunno how i missed this thread before... i really like the idea! how does the flooring hold up against the urine and whatnot though? i can imagine plywood isn't exactly made to get all wet, right? is it treated or do you just have to replace it or what?


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> This breed does not do well with other dogs so when you have multiples they must be separated and properly containing your dogs is much better than risking it getting loose.
> 
> My 6 dogs stay in an even smaller "cage" inside. With frequent time outside to run the yard.


Not really fair is it? Why would you own so many dogs that do not get along well with others and have them live in a cage their whole life?


----------



## Pitbullnick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice set up and in th 2x6 pic the dog looks like a LION lol


----------

